# Exhausting Dust Collection Outdoors with No Filter



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

My wife and I finally are about to close on a house, so I'll finally get to make a shop just how I want. Thinking about dust collection, I have a very real opportunity to put my dust collector in a totally enclosed and separate space from the shop. I am wondering if I can simply build a cyclone and then NOT even install the filter - just let the fine dust blow free to the great outdoors. I'd get way better airflow and wouldn't have to buy or clean filters. I'd probably just make a large louver on two sides of the closet or lean-to where the collector was to get good airflow. I'd still catch a ton of the dust and chips, but wouldn't have to deal with a filter.

Any thoughts? Anybody done this?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It can be done, you will have to worry about where you're blowing the fine dust and who it might effect. You'll also have to worry about replacement air if you have your shop air conditioned or heated, the replacement air sucked in from the outside won't be.


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

I have read from others who have done it, it it is a real messy situation outside after just a short bit of time depending on how much your are machining, and on rainy days.


----------



## cpd011 (Jul 15, 2009)

I do this exact thing though I don't worry about replacement air because my shop is not heated. The only downside that I've noticed is that the exhaust can be pretty noisy outside.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

It's a great way to do things and solves a lot of problems (filter cleaning)and creates a few others. Besides what was mentioned above, you have to watch the amp draw on your blower. Without resistance on the discharge end, it's possible the motor may overload, easy to check with an amp meter. I;ll be trying to set up mine so I can blow outside during the warm months and re mount the filter for the winter.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

You still need a bag or something to catch what coarse stuff gets through the cyclone and also catch things when you forget to empty the barrel under the cyclone.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

i have a cyclone and vent to the outside without a filter . noticeable increase in suction .hardly any dust goes outside . i vented with a 6" line . Also used a 50 Gallon shaving tank under cyclone .they fill real fast .


----------



## barada83 (Feb 25, 2015)

This is exactly what I do. I have had some issues with the noise but have reduced it to what sounds like a high powered bathroom blower with in in-line muffler on the output. The only stuff that gets through is really only when I overfill the can. There are a few little pieces now and then that get through but nothing substantial. I get pretty good fine dust dropout in bin versus exhausting when I'm sanding on the downdraft. I run 4" ducting for my whole shop and it works well even though I reduced the blower from 6".


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I have done this time with all 3 dust collection systems at my shop. Like mentioned above, the only time I see any dust buildup is when I do not empty the catch bag. So it is my fault. I set mine up as a push cyclone where the blower and motor are in the building and the cyclones are outside. This allows me to just use a plastic trash bag for the collection. When the bag is 3/4 full, we change it. Makes things much easier.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

It depends on where you live? Venting dust to the outside in lage quantities is a form of polution, like burning materials. I have my dust collector in my garden shed. I can do a small oil heater to reduce motor stress in MN winters.

I think you have read my stuff before. When I build I usually insulate as well as I can to reduce noise to not disturb neighbors if possible and to maintain average heat/cooling and humidity throughout the year. You have an opportunity only limited by money. LOL!


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.

I hear you on where the stuff will be blowing and who it'll be affecting. This is a neighborhood with kids and such, so I obviously don't just want to be blowing fine dust all over the place. That said I don't really make enough dust to make much of a dent. I mill my stuff on the front end, but after that I am pretty hand tool oriented. Not much routing. I'm sure my truck is worse for the population of the earth than the fine dust I make.

I'm not too worried about replacement air. I'd rather breathe outside dustless air than conditioned dusty air.

The needed resistance on the end is something I hadn't thought about…

I do think I ought to try to insulate for sound purposes.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I built a Thien separator and vent directly through the wall.

Every once in a while I go take a look at where it vents and
while you can tell dust gets through if you didn't know what
you were looking at you wouldn't know. e.g. There's no mound
of dust and just trace amounts elsewhere. I'm not a commercial
shop, so I don't really worry about a tiny amount of dust outside.

It would be worse if I weren't collecting at all, or had a 
contractor saw which is what a lot of garage tinkerers do.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like you have a workable plan. One last consideration is placing the dust collector outside your shop area in a shed? I switch on and off with a wireless remote.

Have fun!


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's something on YouTube.


----------

